# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  چه سروری رو برای میزبانی وب پیشنهاد میکنید؟

## moalla

همونطور که میدونید سایت quicklearn.ir رو چندوقتیه به جهت ارائه آموزشهای ویدئویی راه اندازی کردم.
به دلیل تعریفهای زیادی که شنیده بودم از پارس پک فضا گرفتم. متاسفانه شاید بهمونطور که بعضی از شما دوستان دیده باشید سرعت و همه چیز توی سرورشون افتضاح بود. جدای از بخش پشتیبانی که با حالت طلبکارانه صحبت میکنن بااشکالات زیادی مواجه میشه:
- با اینکه سایت خیلی سبکه اما در خیلی ساعات شبانه سرعت بشدت افت میکنه
- برخی اوقات کلا بالا نمیاد و باید بافیلترشکن بیارمش بالا
دوسه بار گفتن سرور رو عوض کردیم و دیگه مشکلی نیست اما مشکلات همچنان ادامه داره
اطلاعاتی که روی سایت گذاشتم زیاد نیستن و تقریبا چیز خاصی غیر ازخوددیتابیس ندارم.
بازدید اونجوری هم ندارم و شاید روزی 300 تا 400 بازدید باشه.
قصد دارم یه هاست خیلی قوی انتخاب کنم که uptime خیلی خوبی داشته باشه
یکی از دوستان پویاسازان رو پیشنهاد کرد.
لطفا شما هم اگه میزبان خوبی میشناسید که مدت زیادی باهاش کار کردید معرفی کنید.
هم پشتیبانی خوبی داشته باشن و هم uptime خوبی.
سرور لینوکس نیاز دارم

----------


## qartalonline

پارس سرور : بدترین هاستینگ ، پشتیبانی ضعیف ، آپ تایم کمتر از 90% ، 3 ماه تجربه استفاده از سرویسها

میهن وب هاست : خوبه (البته اگه سایت شما یک سایت نوپا باشه و بازدید زیادی نداشته باشه) ، پشتیبانی ضعیف ، امنیت کمتر ، 1 سال تجربه استفاده  از سرویسها

هاست ایران : عالی از هر نظر ، uptime نزدیک 100% ، 5 ماه تجربه استفاده از سرویس پربازدید لینوکس

ایران سرور : عالی از هر نظر ، 100% آپ تایم ، 4 ماه تجربه استفاده از سرور مجازی

----------


## moalla

بین اینهایی که معرفی کردین مثل اینکه هاست ایران جالبه. قیمت های خوبی داره و نماد اعتماد هم داره
نظرتون راجع به اینکه هاست از ایران سفارش داده بشه چیه؟ شنیده بودم سرعت بیشتر میشه و الان سایت روی سرور ایرانیه

----------


## alirezaoshz

spaceiran.com/    |    عالیـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـه

----------


## moalla

لطفا در مورد مدت زمانی که ازشون سرور داشتین و مشخصات بیشترش توضیح بدین

----------


## alibabaei2

اگه کیفیت خیلی واستون مهمه و هزینش واستون مهم نیست فقط iranhost.com با اختلاف نسبت به بقیه بهتر
اگر نمی خواید خیلی هزینه کنید من از mashhadhost.com هم راضی بودم

----------


## qartalonline

هاست ایران خوبه . 

اگه از سرور داخل ایران استفاده کنید سرعتش بالا خواهد بود ولی پهنای باند کمتری نسبت به هاست خارجی خواهد داشت.

در ضمن این رو هم عرض کنم هنگام سفارش در هاست ایران باید اسکن مدارک شناسایی رو براشون بفرستید.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
من از سرور پارس سرویس دارم! افتضاحه! آپ تایم 93.4 !! همیشه هم میگن هارد سرور مشکل داره الان عوض میکنیم!!!
من از گاد سرور هم هاست دارم! خوبه! 3 ماهه سرویس گرفتم آپ ایم 100% و کیفیت سرویس هم خوبه!
ولی اگه واقعا براتون هزینه مهم نیست خوب همون ایران هاست!

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام دوستان. شمرمنده بین اساتید من دارم صحبت می کنم.
من چند تا سایت رو با استفاده از ودرپرس بالا آوردم. تقریبا یک ساله
 1 کیشون زیاد بازدید کننده نداره ولی 2 تا دیگه خوبن . روزی بیشتر از 10000 هم شاید بازدید بکنن ازش.
من با 3 تا شرکت کار کردم.
هاست ایران : عالی از هر نظر که سرور های لینوکسی خیلی خوب با قیمت مناسب داره. و حجم پهنای باندش کمه نصبت به خارجی ها . پشتیبانیش خیلی خوبه.
ایران هاست: سرورهای ویندوزی که  php هم ساپورت میکنه و امنیت فوق العاده و پشتیبانی خیلی خوب .اما قیمت بالا و لی به نظر من می ارزه واسه کسایی که ساپورت واسشون مهمه.
میهن وب هاست. از این سایت واسه سایت های کوچولو استفاده می کنم و اسه اینکه سرور هاش مال آلمانه ولی قیمت و پهنای باندش خیلی خوبه. معمولا واسه سایت هایی که امنیتشون مهم نیست این رو استفاده میکنم. در کل میشه متوسط بهش گفت.

شرمنده بین اساتید حرف زدم موفق باشید.

----------


## r4hgozar

راستی هاست ایران چند روز قبل بهم اس داد که 20% تخفیف هم میده تا حدود 1 ماه دیگه.

موفق باشید

----------


## moalla

قسمت مشتریان ما در  هاست ایران خیلی جلب توجه میکنه: p30dowload بانک سرمایه-جشنواره وب-بانک پارسیان....
توی جشنواره وب هم بهترین شرکت هاستینگ شده!!!
قیمتهاش هم خیلی خوبه
فقط مثل اینکه باید یه ساله ازشون بگیرم. درسته؟ تو پارس پک یه ماهه هم میشه گرفت.
اگه پهنای باندی نخواد به نظرتون هاست ایرانی بهتره؟ با وجود سرورهای دانلود رایگان پهنای باند خیلی کمی نیاز دارم اما خوب ممکنه درآن واحد کاربرا هفت هشت تا باشن که قطعا به مرور زمان بیشتر میشه. نمیدونم تو اینها مشکلی پیش میاد یا نه
کس دیگه ای از پارس پک نگرفته؟ میخواستم ببینم فقط تجربه من اینقدر بد بوده یا برای کس دیگه ای هم اینطوری بوده؟

----------


## qartalonline

سرویس های هاست ایران رو باید یکساله بگیری. به جز سرویس پربازدید.

اگه پهنای باند زیادی لازم نیست سرور داخل ایران خوبه.

----------


## r4hgozar

دوست عزیز به نظر من پلن 3 هاست لینوکسی معمولی هاسا ایران براتون خوبه.
کلا 64 هزار تومن در سال میشه. و پهنای باندش برای سایتی که شما فرمودین به نظر من کافی میاد و قیمتش هم مناسبه.

اینجارو نگاه کنید

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام
دوستان کسی از طلا هاست استفاده کرده؟؟؟سرویس هاش چطوری هست؟؟/

سپاس

----------


## qartalonline

از طلاهاست هم استفاده کردم پشتیبانیشون خوبه من از سرویس پربازدیدشون (کمتر از 1 ماه) استفاده می کردم که گفتن بدلیل اختلال در سرویس پربازدید دیگه این سرویس رو ارائه نمیدن بعد هم این سرویس رو جمع آوری کردند.
البته هزینه من رو هم برگشت دادند.

----------


## moalla

سایت qartalonline.ir برای شماست؟ سایت خیلی جالبی دارین و ابزارهای خوبی برای توسعه دهنده های وب دارین

----------


## qartalonline

> سایت qartalonline.ir برای شماست؟ سایت خیلی جالبی دارین و ابزارهای خوبی برای توسعه دهنده های وب دارین


دامنه اصلی qartalonline.com بود که جمع آوری شد این سایت هم ماله منه بیشتر به عنوان نمونه کار معرفی میکنم . (خدماتی ارائه نمیده).

----------


## meisam3322

persianhost خوبه (پارسیان میزبان) چند ساله باهاشون کار میکنم. ولی جدیدا با رادکام دارم کار میکنم ، خیلی عالیه ، سرعت سروهاش حرف نداره. persianhost.com , persianhost.ir , radcom.ir

----------


## poriab

> سلام
> من از سرور پارس سرویس دارم! افتضاحه! آپ تایم 93.4 !! همیشه هم میگن هارد سرور مشکل داره الان عوض میکنیم!!!
> من از گاد سرور هم هاست دارم! خوبه! 3 ماهه سرویس گرفتم آپ ایم 100% و کیفیت سرویس هم خوبه!
> ولی اگه واقعا براتون هزینه مهم نیست خوب همون ایران هاست!


من 2 سالی هست از سرور پارس استفاده می کنم ، آپ تایم عالی داره ، پشتیبانی عالی 

ولی سرعت سرورهاش پایین هست

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

> *چه سروری رو برای میزبانی وب پیشنهاد میکنید؟*


ایرانی یا خارجی  ؟
کلا هاست های ایرانی آپتایم پائین و پشتیبانی افتضاح دارند و شما مجبورین میان انتخاب بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنید :لبخند گشاده!: 
بیشتر به درد سایت هایی میخوره که بازدید کنندگان زیادی در روز ندارن
پشتیبانی ضعیف - امنیت پائین - پهنای باند پائین

----------


## qartalonline

> ایرانی یا خارجی  ؟
> کلا هاست های ایرانی آپتایم پائین و پشتیبانی افتضاح دارند و شما مجبورین میان انتخاب بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنید
> بیشتر به درد سایت هایی میخوره که بازدید کنندگان زیادی در روز ندارن
> پشتیبانی ضعیف - امنیت پائین - پهنای باند پائین


دوست عزیز من تجربه استفاده از سرورهای افرانت رو (به مدت 4 ماه) داشتم سرعتشون عالی بود ، آپتایم 100% واقعی ، پشتیبانشون خوبه ، امنیتشون هم خوبه و تنها ضعف سرور داخل ایران پهنای باند کم آنهاست.

----------


## niksoft

دوستان بیخودی از هاستیران تعریف نکنید ، سرورهای ویندوزشون افتضاحه .. 
خوشون اقرار کردن که سرورهای ویندوزشون از کنترلشون خارج شده ..

http://forum.shopkeeper.ir/showthread.php?t=45413

----------


## 67ali67

دوستان نظرتون در رابطه با میهن وب هاست چیه؟
من پشتیبان این هاست هستم و خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بدونم.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> دوستان نظرتون در رابطه با میهن وب هاست چیه؟
> من پشتیبان این هاست هستم و خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بدونم.


این رو باید از مشتریانتون بپرسید.

----------


## ehsan.yazdanierad

سلام 
برای اینکه کسی دچار بدبختی من نشه، دوستان از هاست های معتبر با پشتیبانی تلفنی و آدرس معلوم بخرید.
من از اسپیس ایران خریدم و کلی ضرر کردم. هفته ای 1 بار جواب تیکت رو میدن، با دلیلهای الکی هم سرویس رو میخوابونند.
گول قیمتش رو خودم :گریه:

----------

